# Keith Barker



## lebiffo (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone know what happened to Keith Barker, B&C Deck Cadet 1961-64. He was a BOT acquaintance of mine, not exactly a friend I have to say. We sailed together on the Rothesay Castle and the Rowallan Castle in 1961. The last I heard of him he was Junior 4th Officer on the Capetown Castle and had got into a number of scapes including one in flagrante delicto with a stewardess on a ladder between accommodation decks!

Roger Underwood


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

lebiffo said:


> Anyone know what happened to Keith Barker, B&C Deck Cadet 1961-64. He was a BOT acquaintance of mine, not exactly a friend I have to say. We sailed together on the Rothesay Castle and the Rowallan Castle in 1961. The last I heard of him he was Junior 4th Officer on the Capetown Castle and had got into a number of scapes including one in flagrante delicto with a stewardess on a ladder between accommodation decks!
> 
> Roger Underwood


Bet the current Mrs Barker is thrilled to learn of this! Bit naughty matey!


----------



## lebiffo (Aug 3, 2018)

Winmar said:


> Bet the current Mrs Barker is thrilled to learn of this! Bit naughty matey!


Well if he and she are still with us I guess they will be around 75 years now so I think she would be inclined to be a bit indulgent!


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

lebiffo said:


> Well if he and she are still with us I guess they will be around 75 years now so I think she would be inclined to be a bit indulgent!


Lets hope so eh? Wasn't your stewardess by any chance? I do hope so!


----------



## lebiffo (Aug 3, 2018)

Winmar said:


> Lets hope so eh? Wasn't your stewardess by any chance? I do hope so!


Leaving aside the unpleasantness in you last post, which was interesting. Let me state something which, from the dates, should have been obvious. As a Junior 4th Officer (Uncertificated) Keith was essentially a third year Deck Cadet, like me 20 yrs old, *Single*. As such there was no Mrs Barker to be upset by disclosures 55 years later!


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

lebiffo said:


> Leaving aside the unpleasantness in you last post, which was interesting. Let me state something which, from the dates, should have been obvious. As a Junior 4th Officer (Uncertificated) Keith was essentially a third year Deck Cadet, like me 20 yrs old, *Single*. As such there was no Mrs Barker to be upset by disclosures 55 years later!


I will take that as she was! Lol.


----------

